# Good Morning and Happy Smoking from Southern NJ



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

Morning friends. Long time forum lurker + first time poster here. Wanted to come by and say hello.

Fired up the offset about 3 am for a Sunday funday butt + brisket combo session. Feeding her peach and pecan chunks this time around. What are you guys smoking today??

Thanks for having me!
Brendon


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

This is the place for Show  and tell and learn

Sounds like a fun day for you. 
Remember we love the view if you can.
just smokin up some sausages  or little drums here today

David


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Welcome from Nova Scotia
> 
> This is the place for Show  and tell and learn
> 
> ...


Thank you, David! Will upload some pics when I pull them off! Love a good smoked link. How has the weather treated you this summer up in N.S?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 24, 2022)

We are going through a bit of a heat wave for us. Not like down south.
Last week and next few days around 28 - 36 C ( 84 - 97 F ) thank god I can jump in the lake after working in
the sun on a costumers deck and hot tub install

David

ps: a little too hot for this old dog


----------



## tbern (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Minnesota, enjoy your time here!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome from steamy Mississippi (temps around a 100 degrees with high humidity). look forward to pics and post from you! 
Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome and jump on in. Just like Jim, upper 90's with high humidity here.

This afternoon, I'm grilling some chicken thighs for supper...


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome! Always great to get new perspectives and learn from them.

Not smoking today. It is fish Sunday (we are trying to eat healthier ... LOL) and will probably blacken some cobia.


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> We are going through a bit of a heat wave for us. Not like down south.
> Last week and next few days around 28 - 36 C ( 84 - 97 F ) thank god I can jump in the lake after working in
> the sun on a costumers deck and hot tub install
> 
> ...


That is quite hot for your neck of the woods!! Fellow outdoor laborer here, it was a brutal week outside. Stay cool Dave!


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

tbern said:


> Welcome to the forum from Minnesota, enjoy your time here!


thank you friend! happy smokin!


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Welcome from steamy Mississippi (temps around a 100 degrees with high humidity). look forward to pics and post from you!
> Jim


Hey thanks Jim! I spent the last year or so in southern bama....man that bayou heat is NO JOKE!! cold beer helps though.


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome and jump on in. Just like Jim, upper 90's with high humidity here.
> 
> This afternoon, I'm grilling some chicken thighs for supper...


thanks friend! sounds like the heater is cranked to 11 from coast to coast lol. 

hard to beat grilled thighs! the “ribeye” of the chicken if you ask me.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome!

I just threw a chunk of Prime Eye Round on for low and slow.


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Welcome! Always great to get new perspectives and learn from them.
> 
> Not smoking today. It is fish Sunday (we are trying to eat healthier ... LOL) and will probably blacken some cobia.


thank you! Looking forward to learning and sharing here. Cobia is excellent. I take it your down somewhere florida way? My father and I used to fish for tarpon & cobia out of fort myers


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I just threw a chunk of Prime Eye Round on for low and slow.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

That is an AWESOME looking cooker. Who is the builder?


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinJointBBQ said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That is an AWESOME looking cooker. Who is the builder?


It is a Grilla Grill pellet smoker

I absolutely loved the design 









						Grilla Alpha Connect Starter Bundle
					

160lbs (4x 40lb bags) of Competition Blend Pellets for Free! The Grilla Alpha Connect wood pellet smoker is part of Grilla Grills newest lineup of WiFi enabled pellet grills. Our brand new industry defining Alpha Connect technology gives you the ability to control your grill from anywhere. The...




					www.grillagrills.com


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinJointBBQ said:


> That is quite hot for your neck of the woods!! Fellow outdoor laborer here, it was a brutal week outside. Stay cool Dave!



Yes it is on the high side , normally get a few weeks of close to this off and on this time of summer. But as my hairs turn a little grayer I really notice it while working. Wife not too happy with me working in this heat , 
BUT the boss is a real prick :)

How do you tell a customer it is too warm and sunny to come and finish the job right now. next week I installing flooring in a whole level of a house, it will probably be nice and cool outside than lol

David


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinJointBBQ said:


> thank you! Looking forward to learning and sharing here. Cobia is excellent. I take it your down somewhere florida way? My father and I used to fish for tarpon & cobia out of fort myers



No, I am from Indiana. We have a seafood vendor that brings in fish couple times a week from the Gulf coast. Their cobia is frozen, but still good.


----------



## DougE (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!

I'll probably inject and smoke some pork tenderloin later on today.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad you decided to join in!
Al


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 24, 2022)

Not smoked but BlackStoned:

First breakfast since catching the vid a few weeks ago.

Happy to be getting my taste back!


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Not smoked but BlackStoned:
> 
> First breakfast since catching the vid a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


nice lookin breakfast! something about cooking bacon outdoors it just....tastes better


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinJointBBQ said:


> Morning friends. Long time forum lurker + first time poster here. Wanted to come by and say hello.
> 
> Fired up the offset about 3 am for a Sunday funday butt + brisket combo session. Feeding her peach and pecan chunks this time around. What are you guys smoking today??
> 
> ...


Heres some pics! Texas crutch’d at 160 internal temp...once they hit 190 I like to unwrap em, dust with fresh rub and expose to smoke til 205 internal. Successful Sunday session


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> Glad you decided to join in!
> Al


Thanks Al! Finally Decided to quit lurkin and start postin.


----------



## clifish (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome from Long Island,  nothing huge today just some drums and thighs on the kettle.  To hot and people coming over to do any long cook.  I want time to drink a bunch of IPA's and go in the pool...even though it is north of 86 degrees in the pool too hot for me.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> Welcome from Long Island,  nothing huge today just some drums and thighs on the kettle.  To hot and people coming over to do any long cook.  I want time to drink a bunch of IPA's and go in the pool...even though it is north of 86 degrees in the pool too hot for me.


Cheers!


----------



## clifish (Jul 24, 2022)

TH-n-PA said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 638564


yeah just spent $27 for a 12 pack of assorted Sloop brewing juice bomb combo pack,  that must be the reason the distributors don't mark the prices in the fridge.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Jul 24, 2022)

clifish said:


> yeah just spent $27 for a 12 pack of assorted Sloop brewing juice bomb combo pack,  that must be the reason the distributors don't mark the prices in the fridge.


I picked some of these up along my travels.
Maybe CT?


ETA: Quality meat and beer is worth the price!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 24, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from North Texas!

Smoke ON!
- Jason


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 25, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Welcome to SMF from North Texas!
> 
> Smoke ON!
> - Jason


Thank you Jason! Happy to be here!


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> Welcome from Long Island,  nothing huge today just some drums and thighs on the kettle.  To hot and people coming over to do any long cook.  I want time to drink a bunch of IPA's and go in the pool...even though it is north of 86 degrees in the pool too hot for me.


Hoping you had a successful beer and pool day. Or at least....a good beer day


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 25, 2022)

Welcome aboard from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !

Keith


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 25, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome aboard from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


Thanks ray! Glad to be here


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !
> 
> Keith


Thanks Keith! South Georgia...do you burn a lot of peach and pecan down there? These are my two favorite woods - love that smoke combo!


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 25, 2022)

Not much peach wood down here but a lot of pecan available.
That's my preference for sure. Mixed in with oak or hickory.

Keith


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Not much peach wood down here but a lot of pecan available.
> That's my preference for sure. Mixed in with oak or hickory.
> 
> Keith


Hard to beat a nice hickory butt


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jul 26, 2022)

Welcome from Central Texas!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2022)

SmokinJointBBQ said:


> Morning friends. Long time forum lurker + first time poster here. Wanted to come by and say hello.
> 
> Fired up the offset about 3 am for a Sunday funday butt + brisket combo session. Feeding her peach and pecan chunks this time around. What are you guys smoking today??
> 
> ...



Welcome to SMF, Brendon!!
I used to work on towers, and I loved going to the ones in South Jersey. Nice roads that aren't like Super highways. And most of the towers aren't very high. The whole job seemed more peaceful & quiet.

Bear


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 27, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from North Texas.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 28, 2022)

Welcome from Ga., by way of NJ.  You'll find this is the best place to be.  Nice smoker, not seen that one before.  Foods all look excellent.


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome to SMF, Brendon!!
> I used to work on towers, and I loved going to the ones in South Jersey. Nice roads that aren't like Super highways. And most of the towers aren't very high. The whole job seemed more peaceful & quiet.
> 
> Bear


Thank you Bear!
Ive spent nearly my entire life here in south jersey, and it really is a nice area! Lots of forests, lakes...I think a lot of people would be surprised!


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 28, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Welcome to SMF from North Texas.
> 
> Smoke ON!
> 
> - Jason


Thanks Jason!


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 28, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Welcome from Ga., by way of NJ.  You'll find this is the best place to be.  Nice smoker, not seen that one before.  Foods all look excellent.


Thank you very much friend! It’s a 30 inch royal gourmet smoker - very cheap but it has served me well. Fixin to upgrade soon...torn between the LSG 20x42 or the horizon marshal 24


----------

